# I'm bored. Let's do a contest!



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

submit your best photos of you and your horse (if you don't mind sharing your face), and I will TRY to do a portrait or caricature of the two of you. . . . from the photo I choose as the best (meaning most interesting).


Close up is best, good lighting , remember, selfies can distort things being too close up.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

If I'm violating the rules, you can reject one of them, but I'm submitting one for me and one for my daughter.

Thanks! This is a fun contest.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

this is adorable!!!!


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

tinyliny said:


> this is adorable!!!!



Thanks! I took it after they won their dressage class in their first-ever show (you can see the ribbon attached to Moonshine's halter). I was going for some nice "girl and her beloved horse win a ribbon" pictures -- this was an unexpected bonus.


----------



## smaile (Sep 21, 2010)

Me and my at the time youngster Arcaro. He is 6 years old now and almost white, ha!


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

this is a picture taken a few years ago with my mare at a dressage show


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Another one taken the same day


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

Unfortunately it has a watermark over it, and the original photographer lost the original files, so this is what I'm left with. It is my absolute favorite picture of Toofine and I, and what I would guess was a winning run at flag race. We were the only speed participants that ran in english tack, as it fit him better than any western saddle would. It captures his personality perfectly - he is a gelding full of humbling humor.


----------



## NavigatorsMom (Jan 9, 2012)

Fun! And of course would love the chance to see Nav and myself in tinyliny's style.  

A few of my favorites of Nav and I...





































Maybe I can use this as some inspiration to get back to drawing myself!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Here are a couple:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

these are just blowing me away!!! such character. I love to see that, when a human and her horse have that special interaction. The results carry such feeling. I am always fascinated, and haunted, by the desire to capture that on paper.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

@ACinATX The expression on your daughter’s face is priceless. Great photo!


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

@NavigatorsMom I have that exact same helmet visor!!!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

So many to choose from!

Me and Rusty of course


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I have a bajillion pictures of my daughter and Harley from shows, but I've always loved this one. I'm a sucker for those quiet, simple moments.


----------



## DanisMom (Jan 26, 2014)

This is not a photo of me. I took this of my best friend the day she bought her horse in 2008. She boarded him with me. My friend passed away three years ago from lung cancer. A few days before she passed away she gave her horse to me, so this is a very special picture to me.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Only one my computer wants to allow to upload today lol


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I just wanted to say, I'm loving seeing all of these pictures of people and their horses. @tinyliny is going to have a hard time choosing a winner (pick me, pick me!).

I hope more people post.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

The are all exquisite! simply heartwarming.


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

My heart horse Ed.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

@DanisMom. This is the most beautiful horse! I am in love!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

agreed!


I'm gonna pull out some pencils later and start some sketching, but am having to lay down for a bit first. couldn't sleep last night.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

What do you do when your favorite horse takes a bite out of your favorite hat, then laughs about it behind your back?


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

Eeeee I can't decide lol … I do like the disembodied heads. This was the last time I went swimming with Mirage. But the one of us charging out of the water is fun too … I was laughing so hard I almost fell off her. She was trying to lope under water and it just wasn't happening, and the noises she was making trying to run faster were HILARIOUS. She did enjoy a good swim when the days were hot. : )

-- Kai


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

first sketch. I'm just going to do pencil sketches, if you don't mind


@ACinATX:


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

tinyliny said:


> first sketch. I'm just going to do pencil sketches, if you don't mind
> 
> 
> @ACinATX:
> ...


You captured it, Tiny!


----------



## DanisMom (Jan 26, 2014)

Captain Evil said:


> @DanisMom. This is the most beautiful horse! I am in love!


Aw, thanks. He's a real sweetheart and very photogenic.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

Cordillera Cowboy said:


> What do you do when your favorite horse takes a bite out of your favorite hat, then laughs about it behind your back?
> 
> View attachment 1007045


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

tinyliny said:


> first sketch. I'm just going to do pencil sketches, if you don't mind
> 
> 
> @ACinATX:
> ...


OMG, it is PERFECT!!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Awesome sketch @Tiny!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

@NavigatorsMom


You are actually much prettier than I have made you in this sketch.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*and just for fun . . .*


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

@phantomhorse13


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

They're all adorable tiny! Love the funny faces!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I love it!!


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I only have 2 pictures of myself and Miss Tillie Mae that I like. I hate to be photographed. This was taken December 2018 they sky was just awe inspiring that day. My daughter took this with her cell phone as we were riding along just chatting and having a good time


----------



## Equestrian Girl 3000 (Oct 19, 2019)

You all have beautiful horses  I don't have one so I'm stuck with barn horses and books (which honestly isn't horrible...)


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*love this one.*

Not sure I can improve on the photo, which is perfect in and of itself. I had to try to 'imagine' how Cordillero's face looks on hidden side. Looks a bit like the Juan Valdez, the coffee ad guy.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

tinyliny said:


> Not sure I can improve on the photo, which is perfect in and of itself. I had to try to 'imagine' how Cordillero's face looks on hidden side. Looks a bit like the Juan Valdez, the coffee ad guy.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1007151


Love it! Juan Valdez. Ha ha! Thank you!


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Juan Valdez the coffee guy, I love the mule in the advert and have said if I ever get a mule I would like one just like that one, such a handsome guy.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

@tinyliny I love how you have shown the expressions of the horses while keeping them realistic.


----------



## Creeping_Charlie (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Creeping_Charlie (Mar 25, 2020)

MY profile.... sorry idk how to put it on this


----------



## Zack (Sep 23, 2019)

*Bandit Boy*

He's such a camera bogart


----------



## NavigatorsMom (Jan 9, 2012)

These are wonderful @tinyliny! Thank you for taking Nav and I on!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Zack said:


> He's such a camera bogart





I should change the coffee mug to a big Budwieser beer can!


----------



## RangerMan (Nov 3, 2019)

*Anime and I*









My baby girl inkunicorn: Thank you!


----------



## candice and mateo (Mar 4, 2011)

this is the day i adopted Bodan. He seems real thrilled about it lol.


----------



## HorseSoup (Jan 12, 2015)

So fun! And kind of you!!! I chose one of my daughter and her mare and then me and my gelding. Whatever you choose will be awesome!! ❤


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I'll pull out my pencils and paper and do some sketching. As you can see, I am not really doing a "contest". I'm just using you guys as free models to help me build my drawing skills!


----------



## HorseSoup (Jan 12, 2015)

All of my attachments didn't upload. 🤔


----------



## HorseSoup (Jan 12, 2015)

My daughter was a bit younger then. Good memories. 🤩


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*last night's sketches*

@Zack and @Acadianartist and @DanisMom (your's is not finished, just showing you the rough out)


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I'ts hard to make things look right when the size difference between a human head and a horse's head is so large. People often don't really believe it, but your horse's head is like 6 times as big as your own (in mass).


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

tinyliny said:


> I'll pull out my pencils and paper and do some sketching. As you can see, I am not really doing a "contest". I'm just using you guys as free models to help me build my drawing skills!


And we are having fun watching the process!

Thanks.


----------



## HorseSoup (Jan 12, 2015)

tinyliny said:


> I'ts hard to make things look right when the size difference between a human head and a horse's head is so large. People often don't really believe it, but your horse's head is like 6 times as big as your own (in mass).


I didn't realize it was ThAt big! You are doing a great job and we do appreciate being the models and having a fun pic as the prize!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

HorseSoup said:


> I didn't realize it was ThAt big! You are doing a great job and we do appreciate being the models and having a fun pic as the prize!



Ok, maybe I exaggerated. but, really, your head is about as big as the horse's muzzle area. certainly, the horse's face is at least 3.5 to 4 times as long as your own..


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Awwww... I love these! Rusty's adorable. Thank you!!!


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

I had just finished doing two joust shows and we were putting things away. My horse Shadow had done a great job and I was really proud of her and super tired. It had been a great day. I felt totally at peace with my mare and she with me.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Acadianartist said:


> Awwww... I love these! Rusty's adorable. Thank you!!!


I love how Rusty's spots look like little hearts...


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

Wait, wait, I thought I didn't have any pictures of Phoenix but I found these the other day! I would respectfully like to resubmit my photos lol. Phoenix at one day old, introducing him to my brother, and teaching Phoenix to smile. There. These are my submissions. 

-- Kai


----------



## Jolien (Aug 19, 2019)

I don't have my own horse but here's a couple of me with my friend her horse that I always ride.  I love him dearly. I like how he put his nose on my shoulder.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

super cute!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

and this is so full of adoration and trust.



__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------

